# Wieviel bekomme ich für NZXT Kraken g10 und kraken x60



## JoelA3 (29. Juni 2014)

*Wieviel bekomme ich für NZXT Kraken g10 und kraken x60*

Hallo

Wieviel bekomme ich für NZXT Kraken g10 und kraken x60?

Beides im Januar bei caseking gekauft.


----------



## the.hai (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wieviel bekomme ich für NZXT Kraken g10 und kraken x60*

wertschätzungen sind nur im marktplatz erlaubt und für den hast du noch keine zugriffsrechte. (wie du wahrscheinlich gemerkt hast)

ansonsten orientier dich an verkauften artikeln auf Ebay usw.


----------



## LEOopterix (29. Juni 2014)

warum willst du das zeug verkaufen? (Wenn ich fragen darf :/ )


----------



## DaxTrose (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wieviel bekomme ich für NZXT Kraken g10 und kraken x60*

*-- closed -- *

Bitte noch einmal die Regeln durchlesen!


----------

